# A rare capture



## Andie (Nov 16, 2006)

It's not a spectacular photo, it's out quite out of focus... but I've captured something QUITE elusive... a SMILE from my 17 year old son! 








He NEVER does that!  (and he would kill me if he knew I posted this!)


----------



## marapets (Nov 20, 2006)

ha my son would kill me too so i might do it lol!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2006)

your son WILL find it one day.. believe me 
so be prepared!

actually, every photo is found some day by someone who knows someone who tells the person ...

I once by accident stumbled over one of my shots which was stolen by a webmaster and used on his page ...

.. normally you would not expect this as there are so many webpages ... but it does happen


----------



## Andie (Nov 20, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> your son WILL find it one day.. believe me
> so be prepared!
> 
> actually, every photo is found some day by someone who knows someone who tells the person ...
> ...


 
Oh, I know the possiblity of him finding this... luckily he don't scare me!


----------

